# [Games Of The Week] Magic - Spurs - Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(28-27)*





































*Brooks / Martin / Battier / Scola / Hayes*


*vs.*

*02/24, 8:30 PM ET*



*vs.*

*02/26, 8:30 PM ET*



*at*

*02/27, 9:00 PM ET*
​


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah we have a good chance of going 0-3 this stretch... I dont like the future so far...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Orlando 110, Houston 92*
> 
> Houston returned to make a game of this late, somewhat, but the Rockets turned the ball over too much to hang. Orlando was shooting too well, Houston couldn't get enough stops; and though the Rockets announcers kept telling us terrible things about the Magic, you still got the whiff that Orlando knew exactly what was what.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

67%(56% 3pt) for the Jazz.... :wtf:

Defense!? Hand in the face!? Anyone.... someone


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> 67%(56% 3pt) for the Jazz.... :wtf:
> 
> Defense!? Hand in the face!? Anyone.... someone


No Battier, no Ariza, no Lowry... no defense?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We looked worse than the Warriors


----------

